# New cover for the Night Lords Omnibus



## serghe (Apr 6, 2011)

New cover for the Night Lords Omnibus. Now that's much better than that old shocking cover.:victory:


----------



## Stop Making Sense (Nov 4, 2012)

Even though you can't make out much, it's alot better.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

A five year old's finger painted effort would be better than the gick cover that was initially released.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

The linked cover












serghe said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Night-Lords-A..._sim_b_22?ie=UTF8&refRID=035SCGK1GMBTBZ2VAEG9
> 
> New cover for the Night Lords Omnibus. Now that's much better than that old shocking cover.:victory:



What was the old one ? This one doesn't seem that good tbh


----------



## Sev (Sep 15, 2013)

Here is the old one:










The new cover is an improvement, but it doesn't come close to Jon Sullivan's artwork for the NL books.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah I remember that one. Yikes.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Sev said:


> Here is the old one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so glad they changed it.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Glad they changed it from the original, but I‘d prefer one done by Sullivan instead.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I think they should have kept the old artist but its definitely an improvement! That one looks like it would have been shite at the beginning of BL when their quality in covers weren't good at all.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice to see that I won't be annoyed every time I look at the NL omnibus on my shelf. New cover looks good, have to see more detail really but I don't hate it at first glance like I did the first cover.


LotN


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Any news on why the cover was changed? I've seen this cover issue discussed on a number of fora and blogs, but they don't answer the _why_ - or even question it.

I want to believe the public reaction to the initial cover was so toxic that BL reacted (esp. for a popular series like this), but that sounds too farfetched.


----------

